# Flatback Pirogues



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2016)

For those who have them or experience with them what do you think about the flat back vs. The traditional? Pros and cons?


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 8, 2016)

I hunt out of a pirogue. Traditional pirogue....Mainly in Louisiana. Take some getting used to if youve never hunted out of one. Around here, the grass isn't strong enough to support them when you pull it in. Canes in Louisiana are strong enough to supooort them...


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2016)

Have you ever been in a flatback? I just ordered 2 and let the guy talk me into a flat back but he is not going to make them until next week. I can always change my order, but needed to get my name on the list. Allegedly the flat backs are a little more stable and hold more weight than a traditional. I am just trying to find someone with hands on experience (besides the guy who sells them) on how they handle.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 8, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> I hunt out of a pirogue. Traditional pirogue....Mainly in Louisiana. Take some getting used to if youve never hunted out of one. Around here, the grass isn't strong enough to support them when you pull it in. Canes in Louisiana are strong enough to supooort them...



You mean the cane makes the boat more stable when you nose up into it?


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes the canes make them more stable when you nose in. You nose in and can stand up, move around, and do your thang.. 

I've never been in a "flatback". Not sure how they handle or being able to carry more weight. Chapman (http://www.pirogue.com) makes probably the best one out there. They are down in La and can be found online.  Not really sure what the function of the flat stern serves, unless you're putting a small motor on the back... 
 If it were me, I'd go traditional. That's just speaking from experience. It'd be hard to back a flat stern pirogue up in the reeds. And sometimes you find yourself having to do that... 
 I have a 10' foot custom and it holds me(215), gun, shell bucket, and several dozen decoys just fine.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2016)

Pirogue were originally all poled, not paddled.  I can see where a squared back would help with stability if enough difference in width.

However, for me, a pirogue is like light beer ... too close to the water.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Pirogue were originally all poled, not paddled.  I can see where a squared back would help with stability if enough difference in width.
> 
> However, for me, a pirogue is like light beer ... too close to the water.



I agree I don't love them either, BUT after walking in that mud a while I am willing to try a paddle board if it will keep me out of it!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 9, 2016)

Who did you order from Robby?

I have a Chapman Cottonmouth that I am really liking


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2016)

The brand is "lifetime pirogues". I heard the Chapmans are nice, but you have to take extra care of them. I met some guys out of state that  had and recommended these and the shop is on the way to where I am hunting so that played a big part into my decision. I am just going to give it a whirl and worst case scenario I can sell them and buy something different if I don't like the style I guess.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I agree I don't love them either, BUT after walking in that mud a while I am willing to try a paddle board if it will keep me out of it!!!



I hear ya.  I have an aquapod and a hellbender, both of which are way more stable.

I had a nice pirogue from New Orleans boat works once.


----------

